# Occitan/Provencal: Months, Days of the Week



## Setwale_Charm

Hello all!
There may be not a high chance with asking on here, 
but would anyone of you, linguists, happen to have come across any sound files/video containing the names of the months, seasons and days of the week 
in Occitan AND specifically in Provencal? 
I know how they're written but I need to know how they're pronounced. 
And whatever I find on Occitan and Provencal does not contain the months. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pollohispanizado

I will do more research about pronunciation, but I found this on the Portuguese Wiktionary page.




> Os meses do ano em franco-provençal
> 
> 
> janviér • fevriér • mârs • avril • mê • jouen
> j·ulyèt • oût • septembro • octobro • novembro • dècembro




*EDIT*: I just realized that Franco-Provançal is not Provançal, so I don't know how helpful the above will be. However I found the months in Occitan:

gèr/genièr, febrièr, març, abril/abriu, mai, junh, julhet, agost/avost/aost, setembre/seteme, octòbre, novembre/noveme, decembre/deceme


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Different pronunciations can be found here for the months: genièr - Wikiccionari (just go month by month) or the seasons (same principle).


----------



## Penyafort

It seems hard indeed to find audios for the Provençal variety. Most seem to be in standardized Occitan.

What I can tell you, while in the absence of a Provençal speaker, is what pronunciation might be expected for days and seasons.

Days in Occitan (including Provençal) to me, a Catalan speaker, are almost identical. I'm adding what I think is the Provençal pronunciation of it, according to rules.

diluns [di'lys]
dimars [di'maRs] (Provençal seems to have adopted a gutural R)
dimècres [di'mɛkRes] (Provençal apparently pronounces final s unlike other Occitan varieties)
dijòus [di'd͡ʒɔws]
divendres [di'vendRes] (Provençal maintains the v sound, unlike betacism in other varieties)
dissabte [di'sate]
dimenge [di'mend͡ʒe]

Seasons would be:

la prima ['pRimɔ]
l'estiu [es'tiw]
l'autona [ɔw'tunɔ]
l'ivèrn [i'vɛR(n)]


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you so much for your contributions.


----------

